# Samoset timeshare views



## Mayble (Feb 7, 2018)

I have Samoset resort booked for mid June in a one bedroom unit.  I have unit H4E Friday to Friday.  Do all the view timeshare buildings have views of the water? Does this unit have a water view?  Thanks for you help.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't know about your particular unit but most units have views of the water. Big plus about Samoset is the location.....I love Rockland.  Close enough to drive to a lot of lighthouses, Acadia park, Bangor, or Portland. The only drawback is the kutchen...it's funky.  If I remember correctly it has a portable burner stove, no oven.  Other than that it is a wonderful place. We are going there again in May 2019.  Love Maine.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 8, 2018)

talkamotta said:


> I don't know about your particular unit but most units have views of the water. Big plus about Samoset is the location.....I love Rockland.  Close enough to drive to a lot of lighthouses, Acadia park, Bangor, or Portland. The only drawback is the kutchen...it's funky.  If I remember correctly it has a portable burner stove, no oven.  Other than that it is a wonderful place. We are going there again in May 2019.  Love Maine.




Units have a microwave and fridge also.

You can call and ask the resort about the view but most do have a view. The golf course is between the units and the water.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 8, 2018)

The timeshare unit buildings are shaped as a V....one side faces more toward the hotel, and one to the water.  That said...the land is a "point."  You're sticking out into the bay, and you're able to see water from any unit I've ever been in, though some views are better than others.  There are NO parking lot views here...all of the units are on the water side.  It is NOT located ocean-side.  As Mary Ann said, the golf course is between you and the water. 

Kitchen has a two burner stove, a decent-sized toaster oven, microwave, full-size fridge, and a dishwasher.  No oven.  Just plan your meals accordingly.  Still one of our favorite places to go, even though it's only about 50 miles from home.  (A huge plus in the eyes of my long-drive hating teenagers!)


----------



## Mayble (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you!  I am glad to hear that their is no parking lot view.


----------



## theo (Feb 8, 2018)

Mayble said:


> I have Samoset resort booked for mid June in a one bedroom unit.  I have *unit H4E* Friday to Friday.  Do all the view timeshare buildings have views of the water? Does this unit have a water view?  Thanks for you help.



I believe that I know all Samoset unit locations after some years of ownership and use there. I would be glad to help, but I believe that your "H4E" unit identification is incorrect ; there is no *unit H4E* (or anything even remotely close) at Samoset.

There are three separate timeshare buildings at Samoset, 24 units per building. If your week is definitely "Friday to Friday", then the week is by definition in either Building 1 (aka "600 building") or building 2 (aka "700 building"). All weeks in Bldg 3 (aka "800 building") are "Saturday to Saturday". Buildings were initially constructed in three phases, not simultaneously.

Samoset units are identified on site site by a 3 digit number (6xx, 7xx or 8xx). Samoset deeds (and formerly, for some odd reason, RCI  exchange confirmations) identify units by a long obsolete system in which the first number is roman numeral I, II or III, followed by the letter A, B or C, followed by a "dash" and a number between 1 and 24 (e.g., IA-17, IIC-1, IIIB-4).

If you can more accurately identify your assigned unit by *either one* of the above means, I can tell you exactly where the unit is located, on which floor, and its' view orientation, but *H4E* does not exist in any Samoset timeshare building.


----------



## Mayble (Feb 8, 2018)

theo said:


> I believe that I know all of the Samoset unit locations after some years of ownership and use there and I would be glad to help, but I believe that your "H4E" unit identification is incorrect ; there is no such thing at Samoset.
> 
> There are three separate timeshare buildings at Samoset. If your week is definitely "Friday to Friday", then the week is by definition in either Building 1 (aka "600 building") or building 2 (aka "700 building"). All weeks in Building 3 (aka "800 building") are "Saturday to Saturday".
> 
> ...




You are right, the unit is not correct.   I read my RCI exchange confirmation incorrectly.   H4E is the unit I used to exchange for the Samoset.  It appears I do not have a room assigned yet.  I only know that I have a 1 bedroom unit, Friday to Friday.  I plan to call to put in a building request.  Are both building 1 and 2 facing the water?


----------



## theo (Feb 8, 2018)

Mayble said:


> You are right, the unit is not correct.   I read my RCI exchange confirmation incorrectly.   H4E is the unit I used to exchange for the Samoset.  It appears I do not have a room assigned yet.  I only know that I have a 1 bedroom unit, Friday to Friday.  *I plan to call to put in a building request.*  Are both building 1 and 2 facing the water?



I'm frankly puzzled by your not already having a specific unit assigned. Samoset has only fixed (no "floating") units /weeks and relatively few June weeks there get "deposited for exchange". Accordingly, it would seem to me that they already know the exact unit deposited and now being assigned to you as an "exchange"; I dunno know why RCI wouldn't share that info.

To that same point, I don't believe that you will have any say in unit assignment. You will be assigned the very same unit that was deposited with RCI (whatever that may be); you will ultimately have no real say in the matter of unit assignment. The resort cannot just put you in someone's owned unit (even if sitting vacant) without the unit / week owner's permission.
Then again, there *may* be a vacant HOA-owned unit / week at that time (there aren't many of same), so *maybe* there could be some unit assignment latitude in that particular (but statistically unlikely) instance.

Missyrcrews gave a good description above of the "V" shape of each of the three separate Samoset timeshare buildings. You will be able to see the ocean from virtually any unit in Building 1 or 2; you will definitely be in one or the other if your week is "Friday to Friday". There are some very large oak trees bordering the golf course fairway which may *partially* obstruct your water view from *some* units in Building 2 but you will have some ocean view from virtually any unit in either building.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 8, 2018)

theo said:


> I'm frankly puzzled by your not already having a specific unit assigned. Samoset has only fixed (no "floating") weeks and I don't think many June weeks there get "deposited for exchange". Accordingly, it would seem to me they should already know the exact unit deposited and now assigned; I don't know why they wouldn't share that known info with you right from the git go. To that same point, I don't believe that you will have much (if any) say in unit assignment, but if you do call, consider at least *asking* about a top (third level) unit, if available. Noise gets transmitted quite easily in those wooden buildings and having no one above you obviously decreases the odds of any noise disturbance from above.
> 
> Missyrcrews gave a good description above of the "V" shape of each of the three separate Samoset timeshare buildings. You will be able to see the ocean from virtually any unit in Building 1 or 2 (you will definitely be in one or the other if your week is Friday to Friday). There are some very large oak trees bordering the golf course fairway which may *partially* obstruct your water view from *some* units in Building 2 but you will have some ocean view from virtually any unit in either building.



RCI doesn't give unit assignments any longer.    It used to be on the confirmations, but it hasn't been on my last several that I've done.  Too bad...I liked knowing that information.  I bet that Samoset would be able to tell what unit the OP is in, though.  Not that big of a place/not that many units...and most owners seem to either rent or occupy themselves.


----------



## theo (Feb 8, 2018)

missyrcrews said:


> RCI doesn't give unit assignments any longer.    It used to be on the confirmations, but it hasn't been on my last several that I've done.  Too bad...I liked knowing that information.  I bet that Samoset would be able to tell what unit the OP is in, though.  Not that big of a place/not that many units...and most owners seem to either rent or occupy themselves.



Not being an "exchanger" I did not know that RCI no longer provides a specific unit identification. That practice is just plain silly in this particular instance, since the OP's week may very well be the *one and only* "exchange" week in that particular building (with 24 total units) during that June week and its' unit identification is surely already clearly known, even now.

If OP calls to inquire further about unit identification, the timeshare office would likely be more helpful than the hotel desk (which initially fields all incoming calls). Ask to be transferred over to the timeshare office. The person in charge there is named Jill Moccia, a nice enough lady with a slight British accent. She would surely be more willing to assist (if she can) than anyone at the hotel desk would be. The main hotel desk is where you check in upon arrival to pick up timeshare unit card keys, but the hotel desk is otherwise (and quite understandably) primarily concerned with assisting the *hotel* guests. The three timeshare buildings are actually just a very small part of the overall Samoset property and operations.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 16, 2018)

Is it true there are no elevators in the ts units?? I'm going in Oct and I can't do stairs.  I was told by RCI that there should be no problem, just call the resort and they will get me a bottom floor.  I'm going Oct 11? Sat and it looks like things will be closing down.  Will there still be plenty to do??   TIA


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 16, 2018)

shagnut said:


> Is it true there are no elevators in the ts units?? I'm going in Oct and I can't do stairs.  I was told by RCI that there should be no problem, just call the resort and they will get me a bottom floor.  I'm going Oct 11? Sat and it looks like things will be closing down.  Will there still be plenty to do??   TIA




I do not believe there are any elevators. In terms of things shutting down- well after Columbus Day things do slow down but there should still be plenty do and see in the area. The resort has a nice pool and gym. 

You can take a ride up to Acadia National Park and Bar Harbor as well. Visit Camden. Nice shops all around this area of Maine. There are some museums in the area as well that will be opened.

Call the resort and ask for a ground floor and you will be fine.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 16, 2018)

There are no elevators.  You enter on the middle floor, and then either go up one flight, or down one flight.  Laundry facilities are on the top floor.

This is a resort where moving is not usually an option.  There is VERY high owner occupancy....much more than the norm.  October, especially while foliage season is on, is still tourist season here in Maine.  The demographics change...fewer families and more retirees....but the people are still around!  This means that there might not be an available unit to move you to.  

All that said, it never hurts to ask.  But don't bank on moving....especially if you have a 2 BR unit.


----------



## theo (Feb 16, 2018)

shagnut said:


> Is it true there are no elevators in the ts units?? I'm going in Oct and I can't do stairs.  I was told by RCI that there should be no problem, just call the resort and they will get me a bottom floor.  I'm going *Oct 11? Sat* and it looks like things will be closing down.  Will there still be plenty to do??   TIA



Missyrcrews has given you very good and very accurate info regarding the Samoset timeshare buildings. Yessa! 

You mention a "Saturday" check-in. If that is the case, you will be in Building III (aka "800" building); that is the only "Saturday to Saturday" building. Both of the other two timeshare buildings have only "Friday to Friday" weeks. That being said however, you also mention October 11, which in 2018 is actually a *Thursday*. 

Nothing will be "closed down" in mid-October except the bigger "windjammers" that sail out of Camden Harbor. The bigger schooners will either be departing for warmer climes or in the process of being winterized and getting wrapped up. Everything else in the area will be alive and well and open. Samoset outdoor pool gets closed down shortly after Labor Day, but the indoor pool and hot tub and saunas are fully operational year 'round inside the Health Club, all parts of which are available to you as a timeshare guest, by using your unit key card to gain access.

Enjoy your visit to mid-coast Maine!


----------



## Mayble (Mar 14, 2018)

I called reservations and they told me they are not allowed to give out the unit number until we check in.  

I am surprised they won't disclose any information regarding the location of the unit.

I called RCI and was told the unit attached to my reservation is 2-A7.    Is this a smaller one bedroom unit?  Is it on the second floor?


----------



## missyrcrews (Mar 14, 2018)

I *think* that the 2 is the building.  (Which is a Friday check-in, I believe.)  Following that logic, A7 is a 1BR+ unit, which is 594 sq ft, according to their website.  I think it's entry level, end unit.  

Theo can probably tell us more...but that's what I'm gleaning from the sales info on the Samoset website.


----------



## Mayble (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you.  I was hoping for a higher floor with better views.  But maybe and end unit will be nice?

What is a 1BR+?  Is it a little larger than a regular one bedroom?


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 14, 2018)

We were there the first week of October last year.  I remember there was a highly-recommended restaurant (can't remember the name) that closed down in September.  Also, there was one night (I think Monday) where most of the restaurants were closed for dinner.


----------



## Mayble (Mar 14, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> We were there the first week of October last year.  I remember there was a highly-recommended restaurant (can't remember the name) that closed down in September.  Also, there was one night (I think Monday) where most of the restaurants were closed for dinner.



Thank you.  That's good to know the restaurants are closed on Mondays.  Did  you enjoy your stay at Samoset?


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 14, 2018)

Not all were closed, we did find one that was open, but it just seemed unusual to me, especially living in Orange County.

I enjoyed my stay.  It is an excellent resort!  I will definitely have to go back one day.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 15, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> We were there the first week of October last year.  I remember there was a highly-recommended restaurant (can't remember the name) that closed down in September.  Also, there was one night (I think Monday) where most of the restaurants were closed for dinner.



Might that be Conte's?  If so, it was one of those love-it-or-hate-it places.  The place was an unrepentant dump, the owner/cook was an unrepentant crank, but he served huge portions of seafood over pasta, poured glasses of wine that were close to a half-bottle.

I heard that John Conte was cooking at one of the area pizza places.  Cooking what, I'm not sure.

Sorry for all the irrelevant comments if it wasn't Conte's!


----------



## theo (Apr 2, 2018)

Mayble said:


> I called RCI and was told the unit attached to my reservation is 2-A7.    Is this a smaller one bedroom unit?  Is it on the second floor?



2-A7 will only be known as 712  at Samoset. It's in Building 2 ("700" building, the middle one of the 3 timeshare buildings). 712 is on the second (middle) floor, on the same level as the central entry doors, so no stairs will be required for access.

712 is a standard size (around 600 square feet) 1BR unit, as are *most* 1BR units in all three Samoset timeshare buildings. There are only 4 of the slightly larger  (around 700 sq. ft.) 1BR units (designated by the letter "B") in any one of the 3 timeshare buildings, whereas there are (18) standard "A" size 1BR units in (Friday to Friday) Buildings 1 and 2. There are (13) "A" size 1BR units in (Saturday to Saturday) Building 3.  712 is an end unit, off to the right from the central entry doors.

From all Samoset units, you have at least *some* view of the ocean, which is on the other side of the abutting golf course.
From unit 712, I believe that you will be able to see Owls Head light across the water to the southeast. You will not be able to see the Rockland Breakwater or its' Light from that particular unit location.

Enjoy. Safe travels.


----------

